# Please sign Anti PETA HSUS petition



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Please sign Anti PETA HSUS petition

We all know what they are about so I don't have to say much

http://www.petpac.net/action/chairmancolumn/100_points/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I couldn't find an anti PETA HSUS petition at the site you listed.


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

its on the right side of the page he posted----- Sign the petition---- just click on that its quick and easy


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see it. I went down past that before I looked right. The whole page would not show up on my screen.

I have a question. Why is that on a PETA site? I will sign a petition against PETA and HSUS in a second, but I'm a little suspicious. Something doesn't look right to me. I am going to try find our more about this before I sign it. It's in the same area as donations. I wonder if PETA isn't just looking for an enemy list.

I would appreciate anyone else posting information they find on this. I would love to sign a petition against any of the animal rights groups.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I have a question. Why is that on a PETA site?


What leads you to think this is a PETA site?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm sorry I read that wrong. I thought it said PETAPAC and it says "PetPAC protecting the rights of pets and owners". I'll go back in and sign that right away.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Done. Boy do I feel like a dumb *%%&^.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Done.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Done.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

ditto


----------

